# 585 BB Joint Cracks?



## cripp71 (Apr 30, 2007)

I've got a Look 585 with under 2500 miles on it and I'm seeing a very definite crack in the paint where the seat tube joins the bottom bracket. The crack first appeared at the end of last season but has since grown to almost the entire diameter of the tube. The bike is in the Credit Agricole white paint scheme and it's difficult to determine if the crack goes any deeper than the paint or not. Has anyone else seen this and is this a concern?


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

cripp71 said:


> I've got a Look 585 with under 2500 miles on it and I'm seeing a very definite crack in the paint where the seat tube joins the bottom bracket. The crack first appeared at the end of last season but has since grown to almost the entire diameter of the tube. The bike is in the Credit Agricole white paint scheme and it's difficult to determine if the crack goes any deeper than the paint or not. Has anyone else seen this and is this a concern?


We have seen some issues with paint cracks on the white frames over the years (for some reason it's almost exclusively on the white ones), but very few on the 585s. Is it possible for you to email me a few detailed jpegs showing the area in question? Please include purchase information (purchase date/dealer), and your contact information so that I can get ahold of you once I've had a chance to check out the pictures.

Regards,
*[email protected]*
[email protected]


----------



## SkippyCycle (Apr 20, 2006)

chas,

I'm close to pulling the trigger on a white 595. As history has proven, cripp71 is in good hands and I'm sure Look will take care of his problem, but can you provide more info on this whole issue with cracks on white bikes? You said very few on 585's. How bout 595's? What's causing it? Is it paint cracks or carbon cracks?

Thanks


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

SkippyCycle said:


> ...can you provide more info on this whole issue with cracks on white bikes? You said very few on 585's. How bout 595's? What's causing it? Is it paint cracks or carbon cracks?


99.9% of the time it's paint cracks. I can't remember having seen a 585 or 595 that the carbon has cracked on (excluding crashes, roof-rack/garage rendezvous, etc.). Paint cracks normally develop at tube/lug junctions and are a result of the tubes and lugs flexing at different rates. It was more common to see this happen on internally lugged frames like the 555 and the wrapped lugged frames like the x81 series. For some reason we haven't seen it very much with the externally lugged frames (565, 585, 595). I think the reason we see it more on white bikes may have something to do with the paint being slightly more brittle than others we use, and because thin paint cracks show up better against a white background than they would on another color. In addition to the standard 5 year frame warranty on our bikes, we also offer a 1 year paint and finish warranty. 

*[email protected]*


----------



## SkippyCycle (Apr 20, 2006)

sounds like a non-issue. thanks


----------



## Szozda (Aug 17, 2004)

I hope it's a non-issue, because I'm getting my white 585 very soon. I'm a little worried.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

Szozda said:


> I hope it's a non-issue, because I'm getting my white 585 very soon. I'm a little worried.


I wouldn't worry too much about it Szozda. As I mentioned aboe, the instances of this occurring on a 585 are very rare. Including the one mentioned in this thread, I think I have seen 3 frames come back for this reason, all of which were replaced under warranty.

*[email protected]*


----------



## the seamus (Apr 12, 2004)

Carbon frames in general are more subject to paint cracks that might look worrisome, but usually end up to be only cosmetic. Carbon, by its nature, can flex more/differently at junctures, seams, etc, than metal frames, and some paints are not as flexible. Wouldn't worry about it. 

I have a clearcoated 585 that I've beaten pretty hard with no issues. Bombproof frames. Just got my white 595 and it's AWESOME.


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

chas said:


> 99.9% of the time it's paint cracks. I can't remember having seen a 585 or 595 that the carbon has cracked on (excluding crashes, roof-rack/garage rendezvous, etc.). Paint cracks normally develop at tube/lug junctions and are a result of the tubes and lugs flexing at different rates. It was more common to see this happen on internally lugged frames like the 555 and the wrapped lugged frames like the x81 series. For some reason we haven't seen it very much with the externally lugged frames (565, 585, 595). I think the reason we see it more on white bikes may have something to do with the paint being slightly more brittle than others we use, and because thin paint cracks show up better against a white background than they would on another color.* In addition to the standard 5 year frame warranty on our bikes, we also offer a 1 year paint and finish warranty*.
> 
> *[email protected]*


Chas - Does this 1 year paint and finish warranty apply worldwide or only in the US? The reason i ask is because i have a 2 months old team white 585 which has really poor finishing at the lower headtube where the fork is attached (paint cracking off) and i am starting to see longitudinal cracks in the paint on the right side of the fork as well.

/ezzy.


----------



## chas (Aug 10, 2006)

ezzy said:


> Chas - Does this 1 year paint and finish warranty apply worldwide or only in the US? The reason i ask is because i have a 2 months old team white 585 which has really poor finishing at the lower headtube where the fork is attached (paint cracking off) and i am starting to see longitudinal cracks in the paint on the right side of the fork as well.
> 
> /ezzy.


The warranty is valid on all Look framesets worldwide. I would recommend sending some photos of the area to the local Look distributor in your country. You can find that information here: LOOK distributors

Please let me know if you have any questions.

*[email protected]*


----------



## ezzy (Jul 30, 2006)

hi chas

thanks for your answer

I looked at the owners manual in the meantime where it states the same thing - 5/1 years warranty worldwide. Should have look there in the first place....bummer.

I will mail the distributor with some pics and see what the say.

thanks again

cheers!
ezzt


----------

